# Vicious Ant Radius Thread



## Rob Fisher

I am more than a little excited because there is a Vicious Ant BF Radius on it's way to me from the Philippines compliments of the new agent for Vicious Ant in SA! I can't wait to get my paws on this one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I think Marisa the Maple Woodvil will be the willing recipient of the Radius!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

That looks amazing. And tiny. And tasty.


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> That looks amazing. And tiny. And tasty.



It does indeed! And I'm hoping so!


----------



## KB_314

And 22mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Rob Fisher said:


> And I think Marisa the Maple Woodvil will be the willing recipient of the Radius!



Looking forward to the review @Rob Fisher, filled with VM Special Reserve Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

KB_314 said:


> And 22mm




I wanted it right till I read "22mm"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

looking forward to the gorge test, will it fly or will it stay in the collection

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar

Are these available in non bf aswell?


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> Are these available in non bf aswell?


Yes, they will be.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

DoubleD said:


> I wanted it right till I read "22mm"


Yeah me too. Although, I think I still want it tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

That look so cool


----------



## DoubleD

KB_314 said:


> Yeah me too. Although, I think I still want it tbh.


Ya thats the problem  Self inflicted OCD torture


----------



## Paulie

Rob you should ask Brian who said we need these  they look epic


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Rob you should ask Brian who said we need these  they look epic



I'm going to take a wild guess and say it was probably my friend with the awesome smile!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess and say it was probably my friend with the awesome smile!


No but seriously these I rekon will be epic! Just love the design and finish to them


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> No but seriously these I rekon will be epic! Just love the design and finish to them



Big time! I'm more than a little excited to give it a full tonk!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Derringer killer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> I am more than a little excited because there is a Vicious Ant BF Radius on it's way to me from the Philippines compliments of the new agent for Vicious Ant in SA! I can't wait to get my paws on this one!
> 
> View attachment 29089


Really like that shine and small profile .Wish I could afford to put it on top of a Varient.


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby!

A joint venture between Vicious Ant and Cosmic Innovations! May I present the Radius BF RDA! Whooo!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> A joint venture between Vicious Ant and Cosmic Innovations! May I present the Radius BF RDA! Whooo!
> 
> View attachment 29458
> View attachment 29459
> View attachment 29460


Way cool!


----------



## Riaz

That looks awesome!!


----------



## hands

looks pirdy but how does it vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> looks pirdy but how does it vape?



Dunno yet...


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> A joint venture between Vicious Ant and Cosmic Innovations! May I present the Radius BF RDA! Whooo!
> 
> View attachment 29458
> View attachment 29459
> View attachment 29460


Looks very nice Rob but ...............put it on the pink one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Looks very nice Rob but ...............put it on the pink one



 The Salmon coloured Woodvil has a Cyclone on it and is one of my go to devices right now... but I know you just wanted to say the word pink again... so do you have DIBS on this atty? Or shall I lay bye it for next month?


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> The Salmon coloured Woodvil has a Cyclone on it and is one of my go to devices right now... but I know you just wanted to say the word pink again... so do you have DIBS on this atty? Or shall I lay bye it for next month?


Never mind the atty! its the pink one I'm after!
Now I see that with cars you can put down a little bit,pay small sums monthly and give it back after three years.I know you must be sorely tempted

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

